# Sweating around my eyes.



## beekeeper1756 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have this problem. When I'm wearing my suit, my eyes sweat alot on the portion of the eyelid just below and above my eyes. I have to constantly use the inside of my suit to wipe down my eyes. Anyone else have this problem and what do you do about it.

By the way, I do wear a baseball cap under my veil which keeps the sweat from my forehead from running into my eyes but my eye lids still sweat.

Help, anybody.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Dress cooler and you won't sweat so much.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sweat band. I think that will help. It's hot enuf w/out the cap. Leave it off and use sweat bands. You'll still have the sweat problem, but a little less, perhaps.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have similar problem,,,,,and compounded by glasses,,,,,,swear dripping off glasses and onto the frames. The best thing that works for me is to take a terry cloth towel,(better make it an old one, not one of the matching bathroom sets:doh and tear a 2 to 3 inch strip. I tie it so the edge covers my eyebrows. Works pretty good for me.

Rick SoMd


----------



## beemanbob (May 28, 2010)

I can relate to the sweat problem. I come out of the bee yard soaked all the way through my jacket. I wear a dew rag on my head and keep a wash cloth in the front of my vail. The wash cloth just lays there until I need to wipe my face. I think the older I get the more the humidity beats me up. If I could figure out a way to keep beeks cool in the beeyard I just might be able to buy that beach house.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Beaches are HOT!!!! Go for Lake front 

Rick


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 24, 2007)

I bought a cooling vest on Amazon.com. I sweat heavily and wear glasses which creates a condition similar to when you open your eyes while swimming underwater. Wearing hats, sweatbands, etc. only worked for a few minutes before everything was soaked and sweat was running in my eyes and dripping on my glasses. The vest has water panels that velcro to the inside of the vest. You freeze the panels prior to attaching to the vest. I put the vest on indoors and wait 10 or 20 minutes for the cold to transfer to my torso. In 95 to 98 degree weather I can count on 45 to 60 minutes of relative cool before the ice turns to water. I bought additional panels so that I would have a frozen set on hand to replace the melted set but so far have not needed to use them. Cost of the vest and two sets of panels was around 40 dollars.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Well,,that beats an astronaut suit with a portable AC unit Good thinkin

Rick SoMd


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

That cooling vest sounds awesome! I may look into that, now, too. 

Here's what I do for when I play racquetball or go mountain biking. Take an old T-shirt, tear/cut the sleeves off, and pull the sleeve over your head. -So that it's like a hat that's open up top. It might look kind of funny, but it works. 

It has more area for sweat absorbtion, and will slow down the movement of sweat toward your eyes, allowing it more time to evaporate before it gets there. Do-rag is my second choice.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Most times I work the bees this summer I wear a bug baffler. I got it to work in the garden during Blackfly and mosquito seasons. (May to September, here in Maine.) Honeyman46408 suggested that he used one for working bees. (Thanks, Ed.)

If I'm planning to do a lot in the bee yard that I know will annoy the girls, I wear a jacket but on most days lately, I slip this on over my hat and I ready to go. Only bee stung once through it so far when I squeezed a bee between my arm and a box while wearing it over a tee shirt. (Don't do that.)

Can't help with the sweaty eyelids but I think I'm more aware of sweating while working bees because every drop running down my back feels like a bee running loose in there.

Wayne


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Requeen with a gentler strain of bee. I usually work my bees in shorts and a t-shirt, no veil, no smoke (though I keep a veil and smoker nearby). I sweat a little less, but it is easier to keep a small towel on my shoulder and wipe the sweat from my eyes and face as needed.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Requeen with a gentler strain of bee. I usually work my bees in shorts and a t-shirt, no veil, no smoke .


Not trying to change the subject. I suffer from the heat. I wear shorts under my suit and a t-shirt and I need to wash them after I work in the yard for a half hour or more.

But, to the Re-queening piece. Are the the gentle bee's as hygienic as the more aggressive ones.? Is the gentle bee part of the reason we have more bugs and diseases?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

t:

I don't know if my gentle bees are more or less tolerant/resistant to pests and diseases. All I know is that I have not yet used any traditional chemical treatments on my hives and haven't lost any, yet.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

longrangedog said:


> I bought a cooling vest on Amazon.com.


which one did you get. they have several diff kinds?


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 24, 2007)

The cheapest one.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey 1756,

I sweat around my eyes more than other parts of my head too. I have noticed that it is worse when I use certain sunblocks or moisturizers. I am a woman so we use all kinds of things around our eyes. creams, makeup removers, sunblocks, etc, etc. 

This may not apply to you, but it sure makes a difference when I just use soap and water around my eyes instead of some fancier product. I even notice certain hair conditioners can make my forehead sweat extra.:scratch:

I have heard that there are ingredients called humectants that increase this problem. hope this helps.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Do you absolutely need to wear a full suit?
Will it work for you to try just wearing a jacket and veil, or maybe even just a veil and gloves perhaps?
i find that the more slowly and gently I move when going into my hives, the more my bees will tolerate without getting mad at me. I just wear a head veil and light gloves, and shorts and light cotton shirt, even while going through the 4 deep brood boxes frame by frame. I do use a smoker though. I move very gently and don't bang anything around. The bees don't mind much then. Sometimes when I watch beekeepers doing things on YouTube I am shocked at how they slam brood boxes around like they were crates of milk...I think to myself _no wonder_ they need to wear full battle gear! ;D 
Once I accidentally banged a box and they got mad and I had to cut my inspection short. I managed to close them up first though, they weren't in full anger mode...yet.  :lookout:
So, have you tried being more slow and gentle and not wearing a full suit, or is that out of the question?

Another approach is to wear a couple of very light summer type loose cotton shirts and pants, strapped closed at the cuffs. That's got to be cooler than a bee suit, and will foil most bees.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I am very tempted to cut several panels out of our hooded bee jackets and have mesh sewn in place. The jacket material is very thick.


----------



## beekeeper1756 (Mar 20, 2010)

My bees are twitchy and very nervous as I have noted their reaction when I accidentally breath on them. They immediately fly into my veil, searching for my face.

I purchased four nucs in May and have done many cutouts since to increase the number of bees in my hives and so I have 8 hives from cutouts. They take a long time to settle down again.

I wear shorts and a T-shirt under my suit when in the yard working. It helped alot.

I see that Amazon has "evaporative" cooling vests and also the "ice pack" vests. The ice pack vests really appeals to me.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

I feel for you on the sweating I hate it too. So best thing is compleat naked Beekeeping:lpf: no just wear a sweat band and tie a lose bandana to wipe your eyes from inside youe suit.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I like the wide sweatbands. I pull them down so they cover my eyebrows. I may look goofy, but I don't have sweat constantly dripping onto my glasses or in my eyes.

Don't be afraid to stop and take 5 to wring out the sweat band and to get a drink.


----------

